# Poecilotheria ornata sexual dimorphism



## advan (Feb 15, 2016)

Starting a new thread so it's easier to find. 

The only species of _Poecilotheria_ that can be accurately sexed dorsally at a young age is _P. ornata_. The other species sometimes can when larger sub adults but not always, it differs per individual. Hence why it is not accurate. Never go by folio sexing either. _P. ornata_ can easily sexed by the pattern on the carapace as small as 2.5"(safer to wait until at least 3"+ to be safe). 

_Poecilotheria ornata_ dimorphism
3" Juvenile male












3" Juvenile female


















5" male












5" female

Reactions: Like 22 | Informative 5 | Helpful 3 | Love 2


----------



## cold blood (Feb 16, 2016)

Great illustration...and as always, fantastic pics.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Beer 1


----------



## Pociemon (Feb 16, 2016)

Quality photos, great work....

Reactions: Beer 1


----------



## petkokc (Feb 16, 2016)

Excellent post. I wasn't aware of their dimorphism until recently. Funny thing is that, when I bought my female as a unsexed sling, she was already almost 3''. I guess the seller also didn't know about it ^^

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 16, 2016)

IMO these are one of the prettiest poecies. They have such a variety of different colours. Even the males are gorgeous.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SausageinaNet (Feb 16, 2016)

Very nice pictures and very helpfull information for everyone that own ornatas.

Reactions: Beer 1


----------



## Poec54 (Feb 16, 2016)

Great pics as always, Chad.

Reactions: Beer 1


----------



## AntikInsomniak (Feb 16, 2016)

The resolution on these photos is breathtaking. Curious to know what camera model and lens is being used for these photos. It'd be awesome to take some photos of my own at this level of quality.


----------



## cold blood (Feb 16, 2016)

AntikInsomniak said:


> The resolution on these photos is breathtaking. Curious to know what camera model and lens is being used for these photos. It'd be awesome to take some photos of my own at this level of quality.


go to Advan's pic thread....really, do yourself a favor, drop everything and do it now! 

He goes though many detailed explanations/tutorials in the "through the lens" section, check that out, too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gottarantulas (Feb 16, 2016)

Great photos, info and insight!


----------



## AntikInsomniak (Feb 16, 2016)

cold blood said:


> go to Advan's pic thread....really, do yourself a favor, drop everything and do it now!
> 
> He goes though many detailed explanations/tutorials in the "through the lens" section, check that out, too.


Thank you so much for the suggestion. Beautiful pictures.


----------



## CJPeter (Jan 19, 2017)

The 3" images are apparently missing in the OP. The larger images are still there.  fyi. (first 5 pics.)


----------



## advan (Jan 19, 2017)

CJPeter said:


> The 3" images are apparently missing in the OP. The larger images are still there.  fyi. (first 5 pics.)


can you screenshot? They are still there for me.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## CJPeter (Feb 8, 2017)

advan said:


> can you screenshot? They are still there for me.


I came back and checked, and they are back. When I posted, they had the broken image icon for the ones mentioned.  All good now.


----------



## John Chu (Apr 17, 2019)

How about this guy? Increased the image's contrast at around 5 percent
@advan help 

Unedited photo: @advan Specimen is 3" DLS


----------



## advan (Apr 17, 2019)

@John Chu Male. Wait for the next molt and you will see the pattern on the carapace fade even more.


----------



## John Chu (Apr 17, 2019)

advan said:


> @John Chu Male. Wait for the next molt and you will see the pattern on the carapace fade even more.


Thank you Advan!













P.ornata at around 3.5" DLS



__ John Chu
__ May 10, 2019
__ 12
__
dorsal
fringed ornamental tarantula
ornata
poecilotheria
poecilotheria ornata
sexing




						Really confused with this one, this guy/girl recently molted (3-4 days post molt)and dimorphisms...
					




Still male @advan on this one?

Molted about 3 to 4 days ago
Having a hard time with this one, his/her size didn't increase that big on this molt. From 3" to 3.25"-3.50" in DLS


----------



## advan (May 13, 2019)

John Chu said:


> Thank you Advan!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. Still male.


----------



## Acheroraptor (Dec 13, 2021)

How about these 2? got them as a juvenile pair at a reputable shop a molt ago. so one should be a male... but things are going south with these two. (legspan 11~15cm, this is behind-a-hide shot)


----------



## dangerforceidle (Dec 13, 2021)

Those both look female to me, but there was a commenter on reddit who noted a male of his had the dark carapace markings until 5-6" DLS.  There could be rare exceptions to what advan has documented here.


----------



## Acheroraptor (Dec 13, 2021)

dangerforceidle said:


> Those both look female to me, but there was a commenter on reddit who noted a male of his had the dark carapace markings until 5-6" DLS.  There could be rare exceptions to what advan has documented here.


One of my friend said this dimorphism is related to time rather than size or number of molts. and when a keeper overfeeds their male, their trait will appear very late.

(and with a species which is extremely food-aggressive like ornata, it's very easy to do so. said friend told me to feed my ornatas daily unless they refuse food.)

though I'm not sure at all which is right....


----------

